# Medical Visa Surrogacy India - 2 YEAR RULE



## Lisarenee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi There
can anyone let me know if you have to have been married for 2 years before you apply for a medical visa to go through surrogacy in India?
Or, can you start the process when you haven't been married 2 years and as long as you have been married for 2 years when the baby has been born then that's ok?

I'm a bit confused by when the 2 year rule kicks in? At the start of the surrogacy commissioning (husband leaving sperm) or just married for 2 years when the baby is born. tHANKS


----------



## Mappy (Jan 14, 2014)

My wife and I were married for 2 years before we applied (married for 7)

I think the clause is just there to rule out same sex couples and also sham weddings

- Apply for the visa - see what happens
- if you get the 1st visa to go then all is good


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi we did surrogacy at Kiran in Hyderabad.I think that all the foreign Offices in India may be different but in Hyderabad before you sign your surrogacy agreement  with your clinic you are interviewed by the foreign office FRRO and one of the requirements is that you must have been married for 2 years.I would be very careful and check with your clinic.Who are you with? We have friends who are having a baby with Kiran in Nepal as they have also not been married 2years yet.


----------

